# Free Graphic Design!!!



## Trip (May 30, 2002)

If any of you guys need any type of graphic made let me know! I need some projects to work on for my uprising (corporate building). Everything I do will be free of charge, just so I can get a portfolio built fast!

I'll do *anything*, from Icons to webpages...if you need it then let me know!

flip180@mac.com


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 30, 2002)

Try coming up with a new logo for Genentech... I swear they're the most difficult corporate logo I've ever tackled...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 30, 2002)

time to split up the clients   I will do anything pro bono too!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .dev.lqd _
> *Try coming up with a new logo for Genentech... I swear they're the most difficult corporate logo I've ever tackled... *



that logo isn't that difficult!


----------



## rinse (May 31, 2002)

how do you guys pay the rent by not charging anything? 

i don't get it.


----------



## Trip (May 31, 2002)

rinse: Easy...I don't have a rent. 

Hey, the corporate website for everything I do for free will be hosted at the website below. It's just starting up, so the only pages up are the welcoming, news, and contact pages. All other pages will be built apon the portfolio I put together while doing work for free.

http://www.TannerSite.com/Atomik

P.S. I already got my first 3 clients yesterday and earlier today!  

[Edit: Can't beleive I forgot the link!]


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *
> P.S. I already got my first 3 clients yesterday and earlier today!   *



You got 3 clients from this site ?


----------



## Trip (May 31, 2002)

No, just 2 are from this website. The third is at this place, I met him through Carracho.

But still, each person wants me to do like 3-20 graphics per client, it's crazy! But good experiance for me! I'm loving it.


----------



## julguribye (Jun 1, 2002)

Trip: You know the "©2002 Atomik Design. All Rights Reserved." tag you have on your welcome-page? Do you have to have a special agreement or pay or something to get the right to copyright what you make or can anyone just slap on copyrights on their work?


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Are you copying xoot's Avatar Café?


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *Do you have to have a special agreement or pay or something to get the right to copyright what you make or can anyone just slap on copyrights on their work? *



According to some part in the US Constitution you don't legally have to do anything, if you make up a new word or a name or something then put a copyright sign by it...it's officially copyrighted by you! But somebody could still use it, if they had no knowledge of your copyright.

But I had to get it specially done from a Business Liscensing place here in town, so that if somebody does use Atomik Designs...well...let's just say they will owe me a large sum of money.


----------



## Jadey (Jun 2, 2002)

Don't sell yourselves short guys. A good graphic designer can earn a good income. There's no reason to give it away for free. If you want to build up a portfolio, offer a discounted rate and make some money for your time & effort.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, I won't be selling myself short Jadey. This is kind of my way of learning, the best way (for me), which is learning by doing. I think I can take on one more client to finish off my portfolio.

Thanks to everyone who has requested my work!


----------



## uoba (Jun 2, 2002)

There have been times I have wanted to do free work (we'll at least proposals) but couldn't afford to. Also, there's been times when we've offered ridiculously low prices, which turned out to be a nightmare. Mainly because the low income clients can be as much a nightmare (if not more) than the regular ones!

We spent four weeks in 2000 doing 4 pitches, which ending in us not getting one... nearly put us out of business.

I agree that, if you need to get the work in your portfolio to move into employment, or act as backup/experience to show bigger and better clients you can do and have done this sort of work, that's fine. Just don't get stuck in a routine of doing it for free for too long, or ending up charging little.


----------



## rinse (Jun 3, 2002)

there is no reason to do this for free.... even if you are building a portfolio.

even trainees at McDonalds get something.


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

if it's free work for another design agency, then don't do it. If it's of your own back (and preferably not for a big corporation as a client), plus is only going to benefit you (and the recipient of course) then it certainly can be a means to an end.


----------



## Trip (Jun 3, 2002)

Guys, It's Ok. I don't want anything yet, I'm 16 years old for crying out loud! Hehe...

...anyway, I just want a few free customers so I can get experiance in this field! I feel it's safe to say that if I started charging for things I didn't know how to do then the client would be ripped off, and that's not what I want! I want everything to be fair for everyone! 

So this, in a way, is my schooling.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Guys, It's Ok. I don't want anything yet, I'm 16 years old for crying out loud! Hehe...
> 
> So this, in a way, is my schooling.  *


wow... i started with my first paying client when i was 13... they were my experience, and i got paid for it, so it was pretty cool! 

in fact, they are still my experience... i learn new stuff by going there every day and tackling their problems... the site is www.goodmanrealtor.com btw..


----------



## Trip (Jun 3, 2002)

Wow! Unlike you I'm going for professional looks.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

what!?!?!?! that's not *PROFESSIONAL*?!!?! just cuz i can't photoshop as good as you doesn't mean anything! 

edit: ahh! i noticed the ""... i hope you were just kidding


----------



## Trip (Jun 3, 2002)

Yea, I was joking. Your work is awsome (if not better than mine!)!
And I've taken in all of your opinions (everyone) and decided that starting tomorrow morning, all work I do will be charged.

Though my prices will be *really* low!


----------



## martinatkinson (Jun 5, 2002)

Hello!

Looks like I am too late for your free offer  

Anyway, take a look at: http://www.myfamilycenter.org/fordfamily/

I am working on this but am having trouble with the PHP.  So I was wondering how much you would charge to design a simple template (without frames) for this?  If you look at the descendant tree it is REALLY ugly.

I want it nice and graphical (as you can see all the pages are mostly just text) but I need it to load fast as well.

Shouldn't take too long but with my experience with PHP I might mess something up  So, still willing to learn?   Or if not, could you give me a quote?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Trip (Jun 5, 2002)

martinatkinson: I'm not 100% sure i understand what you are asking for with that website, please send me a PM. Thanks!


----------

